# Fresh Water Slam!



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a fresh water slam Saturday in Lake Osbourne. For those of you who aren't familiar with Lake Oz, for the longest time it was the jet ski (or whatever those POS's are called) capital of Palm Beach County. Aoles used to pull off the perimeter road and drop their POS's in wherever and completly destroyed any habitat for bedding. Naturally the fish moved out. 

A while back they lined the perimeter of the lake with a post and timber fence so only pedestrians could access the shoreline pathway. That forced the POS azz pilots to use the County Sheriff monitored boat ramps. Man the POS population dropped! The County planted natural plants along the shore and protected them with a wooden water break. They sank artificial fish attractents also. I don't know how much money was spent on the restoration project, but man was it worth it! I never would have thought I would ever catch more than the one bass I caught back in the late 80's in that lake. 

It wasn't until my boss told me about his son winning his junior bass tournement in that lake that I realized the changes that had occured over the years. I thought I would try my luck and hooked some Bass in the 12" to 14" range and then a Sunfish and then a really nice size Speck! I never would have thought it. Kudo's to Palm Beach County for realizing who their bread and butter is and taking the steps to make the changes.

I even saw two 4' aggi-gators relaxing in the sun! Might not sound like a big deal but you should have seen this lake before the restoration. What a difference, these gators were born on this lake not just visiting. Maybe they helped chase away the POS jet skis!

I was going to thank my boss for pointing out the fishibility of Oz until he showed me the picture of several 3-4 pounders and the ten pounder he and his son pulled out of a chain lake north of Oz. I'll have to try and beat that before I say anything about my catch. 

Something I noticed when I first got to the ramp that got my heart beatin' fast was birds where hitin' bait on the surface. I had never seen that in fresh water before, I knew it was going to be a good day.

Sorry no pictures I fished alone, it was a last minute trip. I only spent about an hour on the water total and wasn't expecting much. I am really stoked that this jewel is only ten minutes from my house. 

I should mention that there is a county run campground on the lake as well as the west shoreline is enclosed by John Prince Park with a really nice playground. Lake Oz is part of the Lake Ida chain that stretches from Delray Beach to the Palm Beach Int'l Airport and includes several chain lakes and canals. One could spend a weekend fishing for Peacock Bass at the south end of the chain to lunkers in the northern chain while camping in the middle. The funny part is that there are very few desolate areas. You will always see signs of human existince but still good fishing.

The campground is nice but I've got to warn you that sometimes there are people who live there for several months at a time and to me look kind of shady. I don't know for a fact that anything is bad about these types, but I'm wary of them when we go there. The Sheriff does patrol there. The best part is that you can camp right on the shoreline. Water and electricity too!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Oz is getting good but still going to ida most of the time...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Oz is getting good but still going to ida most of the time...


Do you catch any of those Peacocks everyone talks about?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > Oz is getting good but still going to ida most of the time...
> 
> 
> Do you catch any of those Peacocks everyone talks about?


try not to...we head to miami when looking for the pea's..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A fresh water slam in Miami would consist of Snook, Tarpon, Bass, Peacock, Jack etc. 


A friend of mine has a canal system that runs behind his house that leads to some lakes. He's now catching peacocks from his back yard. He lives off of Okeechobee, and the Turnpike.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

If it is pea's you want...get them this week...If the cold front comes in and there is no deepwater to hide in they will be gone...


----------

